# Residential  Generators



## globe trekker (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a "new" residence being built and they want to install

a '  XX watt ' natural gas generator as a back-up source

of power.

Which codes apply?    We are on the 2006 I-code and

the 2008 NEC.     Any other pertinent information /

experience is appreciated!

Thanks!   

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 30, 2010)

Snce the IRC is silent you could use the other I-codes to achieve compliance. If the generator is listed as a backup power plant usually the manufactures installation instructions will cover the minimum electrical requirements based on the NEC. The gas portions should come out of the fuel gas code.

R104.11 Alternative materials, design and methods of construction and equipment.

The provisions of this code are not intended to prevent the installation of any material or to prohibit any design or method of construction not specifically prescribed by this code, provided that any such alternative has been approved. An alternative material, design or method of construction shall be approved where the building official finds that the proposed design is satisfactory and complies with the intent of the provisions of this code, and that the material, method or work offered is, for the purpose intended, at least the equivalent of that prescribed in this code. Compliance with the specific performance-based provisions of the International Codes in lieu of specific requirements of this code shall also be permitted as an alternate.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 30, 2010)

This is why I think the IRC Residential Electrical Inspector test is a joke.  Here is the exact example on how there is a certification that puts you in a position where the book that you are certified in does not even cover a common item like this.  Same for PV systems.

Of course the NEC is just getting around to a section on wind mills for 2011.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 30, 2010)

The ICC or the SBCCI residential electrical inspectors (the one I got in 1994) where never ment to cover these items. I would defer the inspection to a commercial electrical inspector as clearly it is outside the prescriptive requirements in the IRC code. The code allows these items to be installed if the NFPA 70 is used and therefore an inspector who has a thorough knowledge of NFPA 70 should be used

E3301.1 Applicability.

The provisions of Chapters 33 through 42 shall establish the general scope of the electrical system and equipment requirements of this code. Chapters 33 through 42 cover those wiring methods and materials most commonly encountered in the construction of one- and two-family dwellings and structures regulated by this code. Other wiring methods, materials and subject matter covered in the NFPA 70 are also allowed by this code.


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks ya'll for your input!    I knew that the NEC,  the IFGC  &  the

manufacturer' installation instructions would cover the install, ...just

didn't know if I was overlooking something in the IRC.

.


----------



## raider1 (Aug 31, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> This is why I think the IRC Residential Electrical Inspector test is a joke.  Here is the exact example on how there is a certification that puts you in a position where the book that you are certified in does not even cover a common item like this.  Same for PV systems.Of course the NEC is just getting around to a section on wind mills for 2011.


I agree 100%.

The IRC does not cover near enough items to adequately inspect a modern home.

For example the other day I had an inspection on a residence that had a drinking fountain installed. The NEC section 422.52 requires GFCI protection of electric drinking fountains, but no such requirement exists in the IRC.

I am seeing a lot of PV systems installed on homes here and the IRC is silent on them.

OK, end of Rant. 

Chris


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 31, 2010)

Are you guys saying there should not be a residential electrical inspector catagory? The 2 items mentioned, generators and drinking fountains are addressed in E3301.1. They are subject matters not found in the IRC and therefore the NEC would be used.


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 31, 2010)

mtlogcabin,

IMO, I don't believe that the other forum members are saying that there

should not be a Residential Electrical Inspector certification, but maybe,

that the Residential Electrical Inspector certification needs to include

more things AND to have some real world experience besides just

being able to pass a written exam.

Also, it is my understanding that if a subject is not addressed in the

IRC, then the other I-codes should be referenced.

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 31, 2010)

UBC, SBCCI, ICC, IAPMO, CABO all of them allowed an individual to pass a written exam without "real world experience". The point is as inspectors none of us have enough "experience" or knowledge to inspect everything addressed or not addressed within a specific code and that is when we need to call for help.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 31, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Are you guys saying there should not be a residential electrical inspector catagory? The 2 items mentioned, generators and drinking fountains are addressed in E3301.1. They are subject matters not found in the IRC and therefore the NEC would be used.


No, I am not saying that but I am leaning that way if they don't clean up the exam and start including the NEC.  You do not have to open up the NEC or take it with you to pass the IRC electrical inspector test.  You should at least know how to use it and be familiar with generator systems, PV systems, windmills, elevators, etc., all of which are found in SFRs.  There are other things as well and we there are some issues that were clouded when translated from the NEC to the IRC because the language is not the same.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 31, 2010)

When I took my SBCCI residential exam back in the early 90's the NEC was the only reference book. Once you passed a cert you had it for life. I agree the ICC exams have gotten easier and the CEU requirements are a joke. I like IAPMO's where you have to take a 50  question update exam to renew. At least you are forced to open a new code book to find the answers


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Sep 9, 2010)

I require a wiring diagram which has been approved by a third party electrical underwriter as part of the permit process, along with a copy of the Mfr's installation instructions. Applicant may then install the unit, have the underwriter give a final wiring inspection, and then I will give it a quick look-over to ensure they followed the Mfr's instructions.

My jurisdiction, along with many around here, do not do electrical inspections/reviews. All done by the Underwriters (must be licensed in Pa.)


----------



## Mark K (Sep 9, 2010)

The local electrical utility may have requirements.

The major concern is that if the generator powers the same circuits as powered by the main service.  If their is no approved mechanism to cut off the main service when the backup system is operational you could electrocute people who think they are dealing with a dead wire.


----------

